# Post Infectious IBS



## kacey10795 (Jan 11, 2016)

.


----------



## Prettypolly (Feb 1, 2016)

Omg I have just stumbled across this site, last April I caught complylobacter and since then food has become my enemy, constant pain, stomach distension, wind embarrassing and uncomfortable, I've tried gluten free diet but all that's done is made me feel miserable and make me lose weight, I'm a shadow of my former self, avoid eating out, feels good to know I'm not alone I'm a 38 year old female in UK, any advice???? I've put in a stool sample but doubt it will show anything, just want to be able to eat food again and not suffer x


----------



## ATH1089 (Jan 25, 2016)

There are many different kinds of probiotics, and each of them affects everyone differently. Perhaps you should try a different species?


----------



## kacey10795 (Jan 11, 2016)

.


----------

